# bloody cat



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

golly, out newest arrival decided to knock my newest two, amber and patch, over
the faunarium cracked and patch caught her tail
it's bleeding a bit, so we're putting flour on it and there's pressure in the form of me sitting with my fingers over her tail
anything else we can do to stop the bleeding / help it clot ?
thanks


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I do hope that was not the cat you were 'introducing' to Patches in the photo.  I can not imagine doing that, no matter which cat of mine. All it would take is a split second for things to go terribly wrong *shiver*. Even just due to curiosity.

I think flour is the usual on hand recommended remedy for bleeding. Styptic powder might be faster. I'm not sure. My dad had a little white pencil thing, for shaving nicks, that worked pretty fast, not sure if you have something similar.

If the cages are on a shelf, or something that you can wrap cord/wire/a belt/etc around, you can secure them from being knocked off again, in the mean time. I would secure any lightweight spider, and snake cages too, unless they already are. Although, I am guessing the new cage is in a separate room, for the new arrivals that are under quarantine, and exposed to the new cat?

-Zanne


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

we got it stopped
no, that's billy.. he's an oldie and he couldn't care less about our animals.
golly is the new one who exploits tom's forgetfulness of shutting doors


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hmm, it's a 16 year old cat that I was thinking of who would either decide to mother it, or snatch, and race off with it faster than you could blink. 
Glad you got the bleeding stopped, hope she doesn't have any other troubles from the fall.


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> Hmm, it's a 16 year old cat that I was thinking of who would either decide to mother it, or snatch, and race off with it faster than you could blink.
> Glad you got the bleeding stopped, hope she doesn't have any other troubles from the fall.


they're both fine, brain damage wise.. i don't know how else to say it, lol
they were both pretty chill
patch was normal, so she wasn't in too much pain from it all.. no signs of stress at all

billy is knocking on 12 or 13 (we're not sure how old exactly he is) and i trust him completely. he's been used to tarantulas and snakes in the house.. mice are boring for him


----------

